# Swarm



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Ha Ha! Looks like some kind of "animal" perched on a fence post looking for a home across the vast expanse of that corn field, lol. Looks like you got it anyway!


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Nice pics! How did you get them from the post to the bucket?


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

It seems like every swarm I've caught lately is on a hard-to-get place. The only way I could think of, was to just scoop them with my hands. I thought about a brush, but figured they'd just fly away. So, I use my heavy duty gloves and scoop away. Does anyone have a better way? This swarm has filled out 8 frames in 8 days! I can't keep up with the sugar water, they are taking it so fast.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

That's nice to hear...as I've decided to scoop them with my hands on several occasions too. It seems that when I've tried brushing such a swarm they would get a little unhappy...but were fine with being scooped up in my hands.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

That's the best way I've found.


----------

